# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Poll for your best looking foreground moss!

## EvolutionZ

as above! was still considering on what moss to use forr my foreground.. so need your help on deciding! thanks.

----------


## Panut

what does anchor moss looks like? the internet don't have pictures  :Sad:

----------


## jason6142004

i only have string moss and java moss in my tank. the java moss is overwhelming lol.

----------


## ct13

I find that creeping moss is nice for foregound.

----------


## jamesneo

Weeping moss..... :Grin:

----------


## dwgi32

US Fissiden...........

----------


## Panut

Mini taiwan moss?

----------


## lowell

us fissiden and mini pelia.....

----------


## dzylim

most moss will grow upwards so unless I want to do alot of trimming, i would try not to use moss. fissidens and pelia are my preferred choice

----------


## EKI

us fissidens will make the best foreground

----------


## fishkipper

i have no choice but to use java moss over here in america, they won't let me import plants from other countries  :Crying:

----------


## Bybloz

Erect Moss!!  :Jump for joy:

----------


## EvolutionZ

thanks guys for your polls..
i used both spiky moss and us fissiden for my moss lawn since both are the winners..
anyway, bybloz, you manage you grow erect moss? was told that few years ago.. all singaporean's erect moss suddenly turned brown and died.. and not seen in sg again.. recently saw it at c328..
bought a pack brought back but also turn brown after 2 week..
how you manage to grow it?

----------


## Caesar

i just put spikey moss in my tank, have normaly used java moss but tends to attract a lot of dirt, the spikey moss is great and so easy to grow :Smile:  and also it grows relatively fast. Am going a bit moss daft as put some fissidens in as well. Planning to get more mosses. I think moss is such a good plant for aquariums it grows easily, not to fast so it takes up lots of time, looks great and fish seem to love it. Maybes if anybody has some mosses growth in there tanks they are very proud of we could have some pics, i'll try and get some pics of my piece i have been growing.

----------


## Bybloz

> thanks guys for your polls..
> i used both spiky moss and us fissiden for my moss lawn since both are the winners..
> anyway, bybloz, you manage you grow erect moss? was told that few years ago.. all singaporean's erect moss suddenly turned brown and died.. and not seen in sg again.. recently saw it at c328..
> bought a pack brought back but also turn brown after 2 week..
> how you manage to grow it?



Yes I know about that. I think it was the introduction of chloramine in our tap water. My Erect Mosses are flourishing in my office tank which averages at 23C, with CO2, and no dosing. Pretty petite fronds that point up  :Smile:

----------


## Panut

Dwarf riccia  :Grin:

----------


## bliss01

How about the attach below

----------


## EvolutionZ

very blur picture.. looks like japanese/Singapore Fissiden infested with green hair algae.

----------


## rav

Yeah anyone able to post a link to anchor moss?

----------


## Mossman

Can see picture here.  :Smile:

----------


## BlackHawk

I will use US Fissiden too ..

----------


## Aquaria One

Us fissiden

----------


## Raven

I use mini pelia and Cratoneuron filicinum (triangle moss) and they look great !

----------


## medicineman

Does not look too right to me either, but this is how my taiwan moss grow



You want foreground but got extra bonus as carpet  :Grin:

----------


## EvolutionZ

your taiwan moss looks great bro!

----------


## louis_last

Does anybody have any pictures of Cratoneuron filicinum growing in their tanks? I was looking at some of this stuff the other day but it was on a mesh in a plastic box so I couldn't tell what it would grow out like.

----------


## StanChung

I'm partial to spiky moss as young SAE's avoid it. LOL.
Cratoneuron filicinum looks nice but is not really suitable for foreground IMO as it grows upwards. With exceptions of course depending on the scape.

There's a pic here in Dennerle website, http://www.dennerle.info/EN/HG05UG03.htm
I Had a little patch that grew into a large palm about 3-4" height. Retied to spread it around.  :Grin: 

Fountain moss is very nice but looks like algae in full tank pictures.  :Laughing: 
The other fissidens' like _Fissidens nobilis_ and 'Japanese fissidens' look very nice when back lit.

To me the nicest mosses are those that grow with light green tips. Singapore moss, X'mas, Weeping, Anchor moss[still looking for it], + many others.

----------


## Augustine_81

IMHO i think all mosses looks great as long as it is well taken care of.
For me my personal favourite are US Fissiden and Spiky Moss.
Both have that "volume" effect as in hair styling type!! :Grin:

----------


## Rokerites

I would have to go with US fissidens. Beautiful, easy to maintain.

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

> I'm partial to spiky moss as young SAE's avoid it. LOL.


I've two 3" SAEs promptly decimated my spikey moss that are newly tied on to 15 small size stones. Eventually the dying moss has black brush algae and blue green growing on them. 

The algae explosion was also due to my utricularia graminifolia getting chewed by my green neon tetras, which I also promptly switched them for rummy nose tetras. 

So yeah 70% of my plants getting chewed by my fishes ~_~ I wondered why though, as these fishes have been with me for two past scapes span across 3 years and during those times, none of my moss or other plants are being chewed by them...

Luckily with drastic measures (including removing the SAEs  :Evil: ) my moss and utricularia recovered  :Jump for joy: 

Spikey moss is one of my favourite moss! Anchor moss supposed to be quite expensive isn't it?

----------


## StanChung

3" is about the age limit for SAE before they get nice new home. :Roll Eyes: 

Good to hear a comeback.

_Fissdens fontanus_ does look great in close ups. :Well done: 

I've not seen anchor moss around Sg. Maybe I haven't been looking hard enough.  :Razz:

----------


## Eyal

I love the look of us fissiden carpet  :Smug: 
also I'm happy on the anchor moss picture 
I got this plant by mistake  :Grin:

----------


## kokon2208

As a sort of foreground:

----------


## kokon2208

Wiror Moss - Fontinalis sp. 'japan' is good as well for foreground:


Tere are some micro mosses but very difficult to mantain submeresed but they are the best for foreground. Like Star Moss (Hyophila involuta):




Or Barbula cf. unguiculata:

----------


## herns

My favorite Peacock and Taiwan Moss.
Recently I bought US fissidens f. to try.

----------


## ben loh

My fav is MINI US Fissiden n the Normal US Fissiden.... i now trying to do a 2ft moss tank with jus MINI US FIssidens... Hope it turn out well....

----------


## DarrellAR

You know what would be neat? If on the list of forground mosses in the favorites list you placed beside each name a small square of the composite color of each species. That would help those of us who like to place a moss of a contrasting color along side another. That could be done with a photoshopping program that allows one to "move color" as in the program "Irfan". The program in Irfan is called "Paint" and is phrased as "Paint Dialog" in the Edit command. Irfan is free and can be downloaded easily.

----------


## FishBeast

> i have no choice but to use java moss over here in america, they won't let me import plants from other countries


Go find some dude. I live in Australia and have very little so I looked myself and found a few species which look like, fissidens sp., willow moss star moss and flame moss... theya re all out there, go looking along your nearest river after rain.

----------


## kenzai

Mini Us fissiden  :Laughing:  , tiny and cool

----------


## rc311

Hi,

I just rebuild my 3ft tank and trying to build a nice foreground with fissiden. Would appreciate if you guy expert can help to give me some idea how to lawn them out... 

Appreciate all kind reply....

Thanks! 
Rc

----------


## rc311

Hi,

I just rebuild my 3 ft tank and looking forward to lawn fissiden on my foreground. Would appreciate some kind soul to provide me idea and ways to lawn them out...

Appreciate all reply.

Thanks!

Rc

----------


## ben loh

i prefer mini fissiden as they look nice on it. i got no luck on mini pelia.

----------


## Ecalyte

Wow.. anchor moss looks really nice! Is there anywhere we can get it in a local LFS in Singapore?

----------


## cp1238

I will use mini fissiden for my new 422 tank :Smile:

----------


## Zenith82

My preference, Mini Fissidens and Mini Pelias for my 2ft tank.

----------


## marimo

i am using marimo block , look like golf course

----------


## Ark

i vote for Mini Pelias!! My favourite!

----------


## tiongleong

i prefer Mini Pelias .

----------


## shrimpist

Mini fissiden. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Vincent cs

> Wow.. anchor moss looks really nice! Is there anywhere we can get it in a local LFS in Singapore?


Offen see a few cups at seaview

----------


## LideBoi

Mini Pelia. My number one favourite ~

----------

